# Best Fox Fork For Dirtjumping



## kremecheze (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm Looking Into A Lighter Fork For My 2010 P1,fox Has Some Pretty Light Forks,but There Are So Many Models,any Suggestions On Which One Is Best For Dirtjumping


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

Fox 831 is the only fox fork made for DJ. $800 too.


----------



## kremecheze (Nov 21, 2009)

The 831 is the new fork,but I know cam mccual and a few other guys run forks other than the 831,I believe it may be a fox float 36 or vannilla or something,just want some advice from someone who runs one


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

rock shox has better suited forks, or manitous new circus.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

well the OP doesn't want a manitou or a rock shox.

i run a Fox 36 on my DJ bike. mine is a Talas and i run it at 110mm. i plan on converting it to Float and lowering it to 80mm. that's the popular thing to do these days. you do want to be popular, right?


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

alexrex20 said:


> well the OP doesn't want a manitou or a rock shox.


Where did he state that?

Edit- duh, in the title, nevermind....


----------



## kremecheze (Nov 21, 2009)

It Clearly Says Im Looking For A Fox Fork,i Have A Dj 2 On My Ride Already,but The Fox Float Comes In 2 Pounds Lighter Than My Dj2,but I'm Not Sure Which Fox Float To Get Or Which Is Best For My Application


----------

